# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  colet er11

## thucongmynghe79

có lẻ các bác cười nhạo em, nhưng em cũng ko dấu dốt, em có tìm qua thông tin vụ colet và dao dắt( chưa có ), hôm nay nhận spinl có collet er 11 và hộp dao 3li khắc gì đấy chưa biết, người bán bảo cứ đưa vào xiết chặt tự nó ôm dao, hic, 3 li bỏ vào 6li,lỗ rộng thênh thang, siết khi nào chặt con dao, hic, có khíiteets hổng luôn colet hổng chừng,, nếu dao nào sài er đó hay sao các bác,

----------


## blueocean

Dao sài ER nào chả được. Đúng loại collet ER11, lỗ collet đúng đường kính cán dao thôi bác. Dao 3 ly chắc là cán 3.175, collet của nó là 1/8

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác nói em chẳng hiểu, ý em là con dao nhỏ xíu 3li, cái er11 6li, sau ôm được, nếu siết quá nó chịu sau được, chưa sài bao giờ, thấy cũng lạ

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác nói em chẳng hiểu, ý em là con dao nhỏ xíu 3li, cái er11 6li, sau ôm được, nếu siết quá nó chịu sau được, chưa sài bao giờ, thấy cũng lạ


Cái cục có lỗ ôm dao đó bác phải thay đổi phù hợp với cán dao mới được. Còn cái ER11 thì nó dung được cho nhiều laoị dao (dư xài luôn bác à) chỉ có điều bác mua them một số collet nhiều cỡ nữa nhé

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## CKD

Bác ơi.. dao là một chuyện, ER-11 là một chuyện.
- Dao thì có nhiều loại, cán có kích thước khác nhau.. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 bla bla (chưa nói hệ inch).
- ER thì cũng nhiều loại 11, 16,20 bla bla.

Vấn đề nằm chổ này. ER-xx là chuẩn của cái áo, 11, 16, 20... là kích thước của cái chuẩn ấy. Mỗi cái lại có nhiều cái khác nhau.. Ví dụ ER-11 6 thì là áo ER-11 có lỗ kẹp dao là 6.
Vậy nên bác dùng dao có cán 6mm thì cứ mua loại ER-11 6mm là đúng, 3mm thì mua loại ER-11 3mm...

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cám ơn bác, em đã thấu tâm, cái người bán em phải cho nó 1 trận mới được, khuyến mãi bộ dao về ngắm, hic,vậy là xong củ tỏi,đưa er11 kèm dao 3li, bác nào có danh sách các er ra dao bao nhiêu cho em xin cái để đầu giường, mai lại kiếm dao makita sài đở test máy, ức chế quá,
mà phải mình ko nói đâu, bảo bán 2 hộp dao 3d và 2 d er11 6mm luôn, bó chíu, hic, ở cái nơi cnc còn chưa thấy mặt nên hỏi mua đồ chuyên ngành bó tay,có dao makita 6li sài tạm

----------


## CKD

Về lý thuyết thì nó bảo +-0.5mm nhưng em nghĩ là nên mua đúng kích thước. Với ER thì bước nhảy của nó là 0.5mm. Tức là có ER-11 1, ER-11 1.5, ER-11 2... ER-11 6.5 là hết  :Big Grin: .
À.. tụi china nó còn có tới ER-11 7 nữa cơ, nhưng em chưa xài tới cái đó.

----------


## ppgas

Dùng bảng này tra cho nó dễ nè:

----------

anhcos, haignition, minhtriet, nhatson, thucongmynghe79, TigerHN

----------


## anhcos

> Dùng bảng này tra cho nó dễ nè:


Bác cho xin cái link gốc đi, bookmark vô, lúc cần dễ tìm hơn, tks.

----------


## Susan Trần

> có lẻ các bác cười nhạo em, nhưng em cũng ko dấu dốt, em có tìm qua thông tin vụ colet và dao dắt( chưa có ), hôm nay nhận spinl có collet er 11 và hộp dao 3li khắc gì đấy chưa biết, người bán bảo cứ đưa vào xiết chặt tự nó ôm dao, hic, 3 li bỏ vào 6li,lỗ rộng thênh thang, siết khi nào chặt con dao, hic, có khíiteets hổng luôn colet hổng chừng,, nếu dao nào sài er đó hay sao các bác,


Cái củ 1,5kw thì dùng er 11 phải rồi Bác.
Dao phi 3 thì mua cái collet e1 - phi 3 là ok mà

----------


## ppgas

> Bác cho xin cái link gốc đi, bookmark vô, lúc cần dễ tìm hơn, tks.


Em không lưu link bác.
Bác anhcos chịu khó gõ "Er11 collet clamping range", google nó sẽ hỏi bác "câu hỏi gì mà dễ thế!"  :Smile:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thông thường er11 p6 nó chuẩn , mà cía dao makita hoặc linh tinh chơi hệ inc mới ác, 6.3li, em tính độ colet er 11 fi 6 chuẩn bằng thau, ko biết có được ko các bác, vì đa số em cắt 2d là nhiều,mà mỗi lần gảy hay cùn thì phải mua mới hoặc mài lại oải quá, sài gòn thì ko có bán, đặt hnagf xa xôi hà nội, 3 ngày mới có dao,trể nãi công việc hết...

----------


## diy1102

> thông thường er11 p6 nó chuẩn , mà cía dao makita hoặc linh tinh chơi hệ inc mới ác, 6.3li, em tính độ colet er 11 fi 6 chuẩn bằng thau, ko biết có được ko các bác, vì đa số em cắt 2d là nhiều,mà mỗi lần gảy hay cùn thì phải mua mới hoặc mài lại oải quá, sài gòn thì ko có bán, đặt hnagf xa xôi hà nội, 3 ngày mới có dao,trể nãi công việc hết...


Lót ống bơ vào ok. Độ thì tay thợ độ pải cao thì mới ok.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Lót ống bơ vào ok. Độ thì tay thợ độ pải cao thì mới ok.


lót thế nào cụ, er116li, dao 6.3 sao lót, ko lọt mà

----------


## diy1102

> lót thế nào cụ, er116li, dao 6.3 sao lót, ko lọt mà


Sr em nhầm. Dao cắt 2D em thấy dao 6 sẵn mà.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đúng thế, nhưng đặt hàng 3,4 ngày mới có, định độ cái colet 6,3 mua dao 2 me makita phan cho sướng, có sẳn ở trong này

----------


## thuhanoi

> đúng thế, nhưng đặt hàng 3,4 ngày mới có, định độ cái colet 6,3 mua dao 2 me makita phan cho sướng, có sẳn ở trong này


Bác đặt mua collet không sướng luôn à, độ chi cho mệt, collet có tiêu hao đâu, mua cả mớ về làm bộ sưu tập

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nhưng vấn đề là colet chuan 6, 5, 4, 3, chứ đâu có lẽ 6,3 hay có luôn hã bác

----------


## diy1102

Gọi cho em Trang xinh đẹp là biết liền à. Mà chắc là có.

----------


## thuhanoi

> nhưng vấn đề là colet chuan 6, 5, 4, 3, chứ đâu có lẽ 6,3 hay có luôn hã bác


Bác hỏi windcam em Thùy trang (0906766028) dể thương của bác Namcnc thử nhé  :Big Grin: ; Bcá mua 6,5 là kẹp được 6,35

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## vanlam1102

> Bác hỏi windcam em Thùy trang (0906766028) dể thương của bác Namcnc thử nhé ; Bcá mua 6,5 là kẹp được 6,35


ừm đúng đó, bác mua 6.5 cuộn thêm cái vỏ lon bia vô.

----------


## CKD

6.35 nếu không mua được ER đúng (nó là 3/8 thì phải) thì dùng 6mm hoặc 6.5mm cũng được. Đừng chêm lon bia làm gì.. giảm độ chính xác, tăng runout

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nếu spinl của em loại 1,5 vậy áo colet chuẩn chỉ là er11fi 6, nêu h muốn thay áo lớn hơn sử dụng er 20 12li phải độ lại hay ko thể được,

----------


## CKD

Không thể được

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thuhanoi

> nếu spinl của em loại 1,5 vậy áo colet chuẩn chỉ là er11fi 6, nêu h muốn thay áo lớn hơn sử dụng er 20 12li phải độ lại hay ko thể được,


Làm chi mà cần đến ER20 vậy bác, ER20 trục ra mô tơ to lắm mới phù hộp

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thôid để em mua cái 2,2 cho lành vậy, thấy bọn nước ngoài gắn dao 2 me thẳng tổ bố phang mặt phẳng nhìn sướng quá, nên mơ mộng thôi,

----------


## ppgas

Bổ sung, một chút thông số bổ ích về er11:

----------


## Susan Trần

> nhưng vấn đề là colet chuan 6, 5, 4, 3, chứ đâu có lẽ 6,3 hay có luôn hã bác


Bên E có collet 6,35 đó ạ

----------

